# Update and Vent/Rant (Warning: Eating Disorder mentioned)



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Sweetie of course you are not to heavy, I get that you FEEL heavy and not at your best, but think about it, how many full grown men would be able to ride if 180 was to heavy? Not very many.

I say get out there and ride, the exercise is good for building up muscles and helping you feel better about yourself. 

Now a HUGE truth for you, there are many many older ladies, like myself, who agonised over those few pounds earlier in life...if I could just lose a few pounds I could go out, dance, ride, wear a bikini on the beach, well I know I'm not the only one who waited for that perfect body to appear, and missed out on all those things I should of done. 

You get out there, you do whatever you want to do, ride, swim, anything, because the best way to a healthy body and mind is to get out there and DO, please don't waste a whole bunch of your life like I did.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

go ride . your horses will never notice the addition 40 to 50 lbs. they will see you only as YOU. you'll love it, and I bet you'll start naturally easing back down in weight, but if you don't, . . . well, you just keep riding. I realize there IS a limit to what is fair to put on a hrose's back. and, I , at 200 lbs, will not ride some hroses out of respect for that. but, I am not going to quit alltogether. some horses can carry me fine, others not. just have to be real about it.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

There is zero reason you can't ride at 170 lbs! Plenty of people who weigh more than that ride happily and successfully, and as GH said, if 170 was the limit then that would take a lot of men out of the picture. If 300+ lb men can ride into rough, rocky terrain for days on end while out hunting on horseback, you can certainly get up on your horse and go for an average ride. 

I urge you to not think of your weight as a limitation, or an indication of something you can or cannot do. Instead, focus on health - both mind and body.

I say that because you are dealing with a serious health issue that is both a mental and physical issue, and your weight will likely continue to fluctuate as you deal with it. If you focus on staying healthy and eating healthfully/being active, rather than a number on a scale, you will likely have a much easier time mentally. 

Not doing something you love because you feel too heavy is actually going to contribute more to feeling bad, which is going to lead to more depression, and more issues with an eating disorder. Riding is also incredible exercise - and exercise helps release endorphins. Being with animals also helps release stress, lowers your blood pressure, and a whole host of other benefits that are only going to help you stay healthy.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Your absolutely FINE to ride!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You do not look heavy to me! Go ride! Very brave thing you just did!


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

"I miss horses very much! They were my biggest hobby and passion. I don't know what to do without them in my life."

I think you could see riding as part of your overall way to well-being. Creatures can really help us through grief. My dad died a little over 2 years ago and,
while I wasn't riding then, I derived great comfort from my Golden Retriever and 3 cats. Really, it was as if they knew I was hurting. I *should* have been riding then! Get out there, just try one ride and see how it makes you feel. Thinking of you and your difficult loss.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 And you look far from heavy, dear. I hope you and I can talk soon


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Get on a horse and go! It'll do you the world of good, physically, mentally and emotionally xox


----------

